# Slender



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay who has actually played this game? I'm in my curious mode now? :3


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

never played it but me and my friends have gotten together and watched vids of this on youtube and lost our ****


----------



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah I don't have this game but I watch people on YouTube play this as well.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 14, 2012)

Same boat. I've watched it on Youtube. I tend to yell in terror when he's suddenly right there. xD I love hearing grown men scream in terror at it. It's hilarious.

I'd play games like this myself but I'm made terrified really easily and I have trouble sleeping... heck I could barely make it through certain bits of the legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword without freaking out. I really do enjoy games like this though so I watch them on youtube.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 14, 2012)

I've played it. I even have a video of me playing it for the first time.



Spoiler


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 14, 2012)

I've played, but I find it far more entertaining to watch people on twitch lose it. Honestly I've never had a problem with horror games and since I knew what Slender was before going into it I was never surprised. Collect pages and know that if I turn around I might run into Slender. It's highly based on ambiance (the heart beats, the scratchy noises) which don't bother me either. Got enough of that in Amnesia.


----------



## Toeto (Nov 14, 2012)

It didn't scare me at all because I knew he could appear.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope, I've never played it due to a mix of lack of interest and mortal terror.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I've played it. I even have a video of me playing it for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yeah if I played this game I would not sleep without knowing if Slender is not watching me.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Nov 18, 2012)

Time I threw my 2 cents in.

I remember when I posted tons of **** about Slenderman Mythos here. Argueing with Dustin about it xD. But yea, I have been following the Slender/Slenderman's Shadow gaming series and they're pretty good. The fact of the matter is it's like playing Amnesia to a T. You CANNOT defend yourself, you CANNOT look at the 'beast' long enough to see his features without getting screwed and you don't really glimpse the 'beast' until you're at a rough midpoint or you've made an obvious mistake (e.g. visiting the same place constantly). 

I personally love the two games. Both are done well and, despite bad graphics, they do send a rush of fear down anyones spine. 
For maximum ****-your-undies-terror I would turn off all the lights in your room (make sure it's night), put in a pair of headphones/ear phones (Preferably noise-cancelling) and play it. 

Plus I've seen Tim (Masky from Marble Hornets) play SLENDER as I have him on steam/skype xD


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool... I know there is an iPod version of Slender but apparently it's a knocker and a dollar to get it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 23, 2012)

First game I've played where playing it simply made me want to stop playing it. Excessively creepy game and I still need to beat it but I think I'll save that for the future... in my defense, the computer I own basically can't run it.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 27, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I've played it. I even have a video of me playing it for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dear sockhead, Your such a scaredy cat and I think your ugly.


----------



## Caius (Dec 27, 2012)

Let's see you stream Slender. 



> It is well, when judging a friend, to remember that he is judging you with the same godlike and superior impartiality.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 24, 2013)

I have played Slender, I just don't see what's so scary or fun about it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2013)

The character moves far too slow. That's why I couldn't play it.


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 24, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Dear sockhead, Your such a scaredy cat and I think your ugly.



Dear lookyhooky, your such an illiterate noob and everyday I wonder why you are logged-in on TBT when all you do is spam, bump and insult. 

Also, next time, try not to insult a *Mod* who is not only higher than you in rank, but in age group. He could ban you. 

* * *


Anyway, back to topic, I've played Slender and yes, it was pretty frightening. But despite that I enjoyed it and it was quite humorous to play with my friend and my brother and watch them scream with me as I ran through that virtual forest. :3


----------



## AndyB (Feb 24, 2013)

Rover, do not insult other members. If you take issue to a post, report it and a member of staff can deal with it justly.
It doesn't matter who the member is and what they've done, straight up bashing them is irresponsible on your part. You should know better, but you've shown that isn't the case. If it's seen again, you could be the one ending up with a ban.


----------



## Micah (Feb 24, 2013)

I played it on a broken keyboard where you couldn't turn, so it wasn't really that scary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

They're making a sequel to it, too. Slenderman: The Arrival I, personally, don't think the game was all that scary and that it was over exaggerated and overhyped. That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 24, 2013)

The game is stupid
the lore is stupid
the videos are stupid


----------



## SockHead (Feb 24, 2013)

I'M UGLY AND I'M PROUD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 24, 2013)

I've played it once, but stopped because I was bored of it. Everyone gets really scared, and its funny to watch others scream at it, but I just don't find it scary. Is that weird? Other horror games like amnesia don't scare me either...


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 24, 2013)

I used to be afraid of Slender due to my odd phobia of things with disproportionately long arms, but I've gotten over it. I tried playing the game alone, but it got boring. However, I played with two of my friends who are scaredy cats, and their reactions made it fun.


----------



## Elijo (Feb 24, 2013)

Now I've played a Slender game on the iPod thats called Slender Rising. It's a really scary game and yet I enjoyed it... Maybe one day I'll be able to play the *original* Slender game on PC. Maybe at my friends house if I can get around to it.

Edit: I actually played Slender Rising a while ago and after five tries, I wasn't really afraid of *him* anymore although the sounds still creeped me out.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 23, 2013)

My favorite is still $20 mode.


----------



## Mei (Mar 23, 2013)

Never played it but I watched people play it on YouTube. I always laugh because of their reactions!


----------



## ToastNinja (Mar 31, 2013)

I've played it but personally don't find it scary just boring.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

It was boring because it moved so slow.


----------

